# Gotta vent!!



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

!#[email protected]% ... *&%#: ... arghh ... so my boss and I did a bathroom remodel. I talked the HO into mounting the valve on the concrete and boxing it out. The boss installed the tub stuff while I did the shower. He normally doesn't touch trim or topout, so he had never seen one or seen my installs of them. I get here to trim it out and realize he didn't read the freaking instructions and installed the valve backwards. Little holes in valve should be up front.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Crap so you have to pull the tile?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank goodness it is somewhat easy to fix.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's a good thing i had to flip it, he also did not level the valve side to side or front to back, over half a bubble out of level each way. Now it's good.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is the the in floor rough for a free standing tub filler?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Is the the in floor rough for a free standing tub filler?


Yes


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Tell him to give you a raise. Nice job!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I ended up setting the shower trim so I could feel like something more productive got done. The shower head they bought had a weird spray option so I made a video. : http://youtu.be/bmlNP7WbmYI

Oh yeah, turn the volume down, crappy audio quality and it is high pitched for some reason. Could just be my phone speaker sucking.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

That is a very odd spray.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Texan said:


> Crap so you have to pull the tile?


Hehe ... I wish pull was the word I could end up saying I did ... I was more like Jim Adler!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:d:d:d


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The Dane said:


> That is a very odd spray.


Right, and I can't think of a reason to have it do that either ... well maybe one reason, because that pattern had some good force behind it.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Could be popular in a handheld


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That spray is crazy. First I've seen somthing like that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Went to finish up the filler and tub today.


----------

